# Wie hättet ihr geheißen,wenn...



## judgmentday (11. Februar 2009)

ihr dem anderen Geschlecht zugehört hättet?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Unsere Eltern hatten damals ja noch nicht so die Möglichkeit wie wir, das Geschlecht doch schon weit vor der Geburt zu erfahren. Deshalb waren eigentlich bis zur Geburt schon zwei Namen fest ausgesucht - nämlich für Männlein und Weiblein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wäre ich ein Männlein geworden, hätte ich Simon geheißen. Sehr schöner Name finde ich übrigens. Wisst ihr, wie ihr hättet heißen sollen wenn......        


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (11. Februar 2009)

judgmentday schrieb:


> ihr dem anderen Geschlecht zugehört hättet?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ich wäre eine Christine (passt ja Christian) oder Marina (danke gott das ich n junge wurde) geworden


----------



## Deathstyle (11. Februar 2009)

Merle hät ich wohl geheissen,
bin aber ein Martin geworden..


----------



## LordofDemons (11. Februar 2009)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Merle hät ich wohl geheissen,
> bin aber ein Martin geworden..


schwein gehabt wa (nicht so böse gemeint wies klingt)


----------



## Deathstyle (11. Februar 2009)

Hab ne Ex die so heisst, ich mag den Namen eigentlich  - aber Martin find ich schon besser, stimmt. ;D


----------



## Carcharoth (11. Februar 2009)

Wär ich n Mädel, hätte ich Andrea geheissen. 


(Wär mir sogar lieber gewesen als der Name den ich jetzt hab oO
Eltern können grausam sein *g* )


----------



## Lillyan (11. Februar 2009)

Florian :X


----------



## Zonalar (12. Februar 2009)

Keine Ahnung.. aber mein Bruder hätte früher Samuel heissen sollen...bis die Wehen kam und mein Vater sie zum Krankenhaus fahren musste. Er hielt im irgendeinem Parkhaus an und sagte: "Du, wir müssen nochmal über den Namen reden..." xD So würde aus Samuel einen Thomas^^Mein grosser Bruder

Find ich lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ego1899 (12. Februar 2009)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Wär ich n Mädel, hätte ich Andrea geheissen.
> 
> 
> (Wär mir sogar lieber gewesen als der Name den ich jetzt hab oO
> Eltern können grausam sein *g* )



lol wie heißt du denn jetzt wenn man fragen darf? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



naja was aus mir geworden wäre weiß ich leider nich... richtiger name is alex (von alexis), also tippe ich mal auf alexander... ^^  aber hab meine eltern das nie gefragt...

ein bekannter von mir heißt franz und is grad ma anfang 20. schon ganz schön gestraft in der heutigen zeit unter all den "moderneren" namen noch so heißen zu müssen ^^


----------



## bkeleanor (12. Februar 2009)

Meine Eltern haben es 2 mal probiert und beide wären als "Patricia Olivia" geplant gewesen. Es wurden aber beide Jungs und sie haben sich komplett neue Namen ausgedacht :-)


----------



## Huntermoon (12. Februar 2009)

Keine Ahnung, meine Eltern ham mich nach dem Vater meines Vaters genannt(Ruhe in Frieden)

Aber warscheinlich hätte ich den Namen "Anni" bekommen (wird Mütterlicher seits fast schon Regelmäsig von Oma an Enkelin weitergegeben...).


----------



## Aero_one (12. Februar 2009)

Da ich sogar vom Arzt als Mädel angekündigt wurde ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
...Anna

Dann ham se gesehen, das ist ja n Kerl ... also Tobias...

So long 

Aero


----------



## Tyalra (12. Februar 2009)

wär ich ein Mädchen geworden würde ich jetzt ne Jasmin sein..
aber bin ja ein Patrick geworden ^^


----------



## Night falls (12. Februar 2009)

Wäre ich nicht ein David geworden, wäre ich jetzt eine Esther und das Gespött meiner Mitmenschen D:


----------



## Kangrim (12. Februar 2009)

Ich bin ein Stefan geworden aber ich hätte Sophie auch begrüßt. Sophie find ich toll.^^


----------



## Alion (12. Februar 2009)

Isabelle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bin aber ein Andreas geworden


----------



## Davatar (12. Februar 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ich wäre eine Christine (passt ja Christian) oder Marina (danke gott das ich n junge wurde) geworden


Uh also als Marina hättest Du zu Teenagerzeiten ein Problem gehabt. Da gibts bei uns son Liedchen...naja auf alle Fälle ists nicht ganz jugendfrei ^^



Aero_one schrieb:


> Da ich sogar vom Arzt als Mädel angekündigt wurde ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ooohhh Anna find ich super, sollt ich jemals ne Tochter haben werd ich sie auch so taufen lassen.

Ich wär ne Claudia geworden, find ich ganz nett, aber dann wurd ja doch ein Kerl draus ^^


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Februar 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Uh also als Marina hättest Du zu Teenagerzeiten ein Problem gehabt. Da gibts bei uns son Liedchen...naja auf alle Fälle ists nicht ganz jugendfrei ^^


bitte per PM schicken NEEEEEEED!


----------



## Gamerhenne (12. Februar 2009)

Wäre ich ein Junge geworden, hätte mein Vater ( Italiener ) mich Italo genannt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich glaube, meine Mutter ist auch ganz froh, dass die weiblichen Gene sich durchgesetzt haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr_Multikill (12. Februar 2009)

Wär i n mädel geworden würd i Lena heißen^^
bin aber ein Patrick geworden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Liebe Grüße von Fetti / Fallen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. Februar 2009)

*murmel* Mir gibt es eindeutig schon zuviele Patricks... ich weiß nicht was ich geworden wäre aber meine Mutter mochte Patrick Swayzee und Dirty Dancing...


----------



## Kasdeja (12. Februar 2009)

Als ich geboren worden bin hat mein Vater mit seinen Kumpels schon auf seinen Sohn angestoßen *hust* 
Die hatten fest damit gerechnet nen Jungen zu bekommen. Thomas ^^

Aber dann kam doch nen Mädchen (Katharina) raus *g*


----------



## Lasaria (12. Februar 2009)

Wäe ich ein Junge geworden, würde ich jetzt Gordon heißen.
Hab ich Glück das ich ein Mädchen bin .... Tanya   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr_Multikill (12. Februar 2009)

Lasaria schrieb:


> Wäe ich ein Junge geworden, würde ich jetzt Gordon heißen.
> Hab ich Glück das ich ein Mädchen bin .... Tanya
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich muss grad i.wie an das Flash Video denken in dem HL 1 und 2 zusammengefasst sind^^
...gordon freeman......gordon freeman......gordon freeman...
bla bla bla, mr. freeman 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Liebe Grüße von Fetti / Fallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (12. Februar 2009)

Ich dachte da eher an Flash Gordon ^^


----------



## Zorkal (12. Februar 2009)

Ich dachte da an einen Bassisten :>


----------



## Damiane (12. Februar 2009)

Wenn ich ein Mann Junge geworden wäre, hieße ich Stefan.

So bin ich ne Katrin geworden :-) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (12. Februar 2009)

als mädel hätt ich glaub ich wohl patti gehießen. mein vater findet nämlich patti smith ziemlich geil. zum glück konnte ich diesem namen entgehen^^


----------



## Vartez (12. Februar 2009)

Alexandra 


(Junge sein ftw xD)
<.<


----------



## jolk (12. Februar 2009)

Ida  (ich kann nur sagen..."puh" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## ThoWeib (13. Februar 2009)

Dieweil ich drei ältere Schwestern habe, war die ursprüngliche Planung für mich Christiane, soweit ich weiß. Es wurde dann aber nicht der naheliegenede Christian draus, als sich herausstellte, das der gewählte Name nicht so passte, sondern Thomas.


----------



## Naarg (13. Februar 2009)

Wäre ne Anna geworden, das ist bei uns in der Familie Tradition (Annelise, Annette, Anna, Annika, Sunanne, Hanna) jaa ich komme aus einem gaanz kranken Clan.
So wurde ein Jörg draus, happy bin ich damit allerdings auch net :-P


----------



## Tribute (13. Februar 2009)

Wär ich nen Mädchen geworden hiess ich Mirjam..
Zum glück bin ich nen Junge, Michi btw^^


----------



## wowraider (13. Februar 2009)

wenn ich ein mädel würde ich laura heißen.

bin aber ein jannik geworden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wowraider (13. Februar 2009)

falls ihr denn smiley falls beurteilt ich spiele kein pala!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (13. Februar 2009)

wowraider schrieb:


> falls ihr denn smiley falls beurteilt ich spiele kein pala!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Öh ok?
Was will er uns damit sagen?


----------



## Tribute (13. Februar 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Öh ok?
> Was will er uns damit sagen?



ich glaub das dieser smilie  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ein pala darstelle soll^^
ach das smilie heisst ja sogar paladin, jetzt komm ich draus^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 <-- das sind für mich palas^^


----------



## _Raziel_ (13. Februar 2009)

Naarg schrieb:


> Wäre ne Anna geworden, das ist bei uns in der Familie Tradition (Annelise, Annette, Anna, Annika, Sunanne, Hanna) jaa ich komme aus einem gaanz kranken Clan.
> So wurde ein Jörg draus, happy bin ich damit allerdings auch net :-P


...Made my Day...

"Annelise, Annette, Anna, Annika, Susanne, Hanna als weibl Name..." - 
"Ne, is doch ein Junge, Schatz" -
"Achso, dann Jörg"
Ich könnt mich kringeln vor Lachen. Sry, dein Name is schon nicht lustig. N'ganz normaler Name, aber das Extreme daran ist so amüsant. Also der Vergleich von 'Anna'-Namen und dann doch 'Jörg'.

Meine Eltern hatten nie einen weibl. Namen für mich ausgesucht. Irgendwie wusste meine Mutter, dass ich ein Junge werden würde.
Der Streit fand jedoch bei den Jungen-Namen statt. Mein Vater wollte einen 'Sebastian', meine Mutter... NICHT!
Bin froh, dass sich meine Mutter durchsetzen konnte. Ich will kein Sebastian sein. Ich find meinen jetzigen Namen schön und passt irgendwie.
NEIN, ich werd ihn nicht verraten.

Ps'
Ginge es nach mir, würd ich schon lange Raziel heissen, obwohl das kein offizieller Name ist. Aber dennoch werd ich von vielen Kollegen, Freunden und sogar manch Familienmitglied 'Raz' (gesprochen -> Ras) gerufen...


----------



## Kangrim (13. Februar 2009)

_Raziel_ schrieb:


> ...Made my Day...
> 
> "Annelise, Annette, Anna, Annika, Susanne, Hanna als weibl Name..." -
> "Ne, is doch ein Junge, Schatz" -
> ...




Hast du irgendwas mit unserem Obama Raziel zu tun? oO


----------



## Soulsama (13. Februar 2009)

mhh wenn ich ein mädchen gewordeen wär mom (mutter fragen gehn.......)

Stefanie 

naja jetzt ist halt Marcel aus mir geworden ^^

liebe grüße Soulsama


----------



## PARAS.ID (13. Februar 2009)

Sie hätten mich wohl Eve (wie Eve-online ausgesprochen) genannt, haben sie mal gesagt

EDIT.: Rückblickend wär das ein schöner Name gewesen. 
Trotzdem bin ich froh ein Mann zu sein. Menstruationen würden mich zur Weißglut treiben *lächel*


----------



## Mefisthor (13. Februar 2009)

Ich wär wahrscheinlich eine Andrea geworden, bin aber ein Andreas. Meine mum hat ewig nachgedacht und bei meiner geburt als se gesehen haben das ich en Junge bin hat mein vadda einfach gesagt das wird ein Andreas JÜRGEN 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich hass meinen zweitnahmen

lg


----------



## Altharis (13. Februar 2009)

ich wär wahrscheinlich ne janina geworden, passt zu meinem jetzigen namen,jan ^^; zum glück haben bekannte ihren sohn kurz vorher lars getauft, sonst hieße ich nun so... *brrr*


----------



## Shardy (13. Februar 2009)

bei mir häts nicht viel unterschied gemacht

Stefan      -       Stefanie


----------



## Kronxi (13. Februar 2009)

Ich hätte Ivonne heißen sollen, aber bin dann ein Paul geworden... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lg


----------



## Kangrim (13. Februar 2009)

Shardy schrieb:


> bei mir häts nicht viel unterschied gemacht
> 
> Stefan      -       Stefanie




Stefan ist ein toller Name. Man muss nur die überwitzigen Leute ignorieren die denken es wäre super cool ein ie hinten an den namen zu hängen.^^


----------



## Realtec (13. Februar 2009)

Judith 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

jetzt bin ich männlich geworden hab trotzdem n mädchen name und werde bei jedem arztbesuch mti "frau. xyz" aufgerufen xD

nein ich heiße nicht judith :>


----------



## StarBlight (14. Februar 2009)

geiler thread XD

müsst ich mal nachfragen ^^


----------



## Falathrim (14. Februar 2009)

Isabella...und vermutlich noch diverse Zweit- und Drittnamen
Seltsamerweise wurde ich dann ein Junge, der auf den Namen Christopher getauft wurde
und denn noch ein unnötiges Werner Andreas dazu bekam -.-


----------



## Dream Bass (19. Juli 2009)

Also ich wurde Rico genannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Als Mädchen hätte ich (Moment nachfrag ^^)

Luiginga Antoinella geheißen O.o

Ich armer armer Bengel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dream Bass (19. Juli 2009)

sorry für doppelpost 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (20. Juli 2009)

Ich hätte Anna geheissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (20. Juli 2009)

> Stefan ist ein toller Name. Man muss nur die überwitzigen Leute ignorieren die denken es wäre super cool ein ie hinten an den namen zu hängen.^^


Ist bei Martin mit dem a hinten nicht anders, allerdings passiert das weniger häufig als man so denkt (zum. in der Schulzeit hat das nie einer bei mir gemacht).


----------



## dragon1 (20. Juli 2009)

bei mir und meinen geschwistern wurde der name erst nach der geburt entschieden, damit er zu demjenigen passt.
bei 3/3 meiner geschwisster hab letztendlich ich den namen ausgesucht <3


----------



## claet (20. Juli 2009)

interessant - und worran erkennt man bei einem baby welcher name zu ihm passt?

okay, ich hatte mal ein meerschweinchen, das hatte so eine verwegene haarfrisur, da haben wirs gauner genannt *g*
aber bei babys - hm - ich weiß ja nich xD


----------



## Deathstyle (20. Juli 2009)

claet schrieb:


> interessant - und worran erkennt man bei einem baby welcher name zu ihm passt?



Wenns mitm Kopftuch auf die Welt kommt nennt man es entweder Jack Sparrow oder Lechuck, das kannst du auf alle Eventualitäten erweitern!


----------



## Raethor (20. Juli 2009)

Wär ich weiblich hätt ich Anika oder Lena geheißen. Wär beides in Ordnung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Viel schlimmer ist die Vorstellung von dem Namen für mich den meine Mutter erst im Sinn hatte und mein Vater dann zum Glück dagegen protestiert hat ^^


----------



## Miss Mojo (20. Juli 2009)

Meine Ma wusste, dass ich nen Mädchen werde. Ohne Untersuchung, sie meinte sie hätte das einfach gewusst. 

Von daher heiß ich Annika - wie aus Pippi Langstrumpf, weil sie da die Anika so toll fand als Kind. 

Aber meine Eltern haben heiß diskutiert ob nun mit einem oder 2 n^^


----------



## Lichkingkiller (20. Juli 2009)

wär ich ein Mädchen geworden hätt ich *kotz* Anne-Katrin gehießen. Mann hab ich ein Glück gehabt, obwohl ich mit meinem männlichen Namen auch nicht viel glücklicher bin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aseari (20. Juli 2009)

Wie ich geheißen hätte, wenn ich ein Mädel geworden wäre, weiß ich nicht. Aber ich bion so verdammt froh, dass meine Mutter den "Namenskrieg" mit meinem Vater gewonne hat... so heiße ich jetzt Sven Pierre Stefan und nicht Pierre Sven Stefan oO


----------



## Nofel (20. Juli 2009)

Meine Eltern haben immer gesagt: " Wieso André ist doch auch ein Frauenname."


----------



## TheBattery (20. Juli 2009)

Nina hätt ich geheissen .. Glaub ich zumindest  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## glacios (20. Juli 2009)

Ich hätte wohl Kevin geheißen. 

lol zum Glück bin ich weiblich.

Jetzt heiß ich Dörte!


----------



## MuuHn (21. Juli 2009)

glacios schrieb:


> Ich hätte wohl Kevin geheißen.
> 
> lol zum Glück bin ich weiblich.
> 
> Jetzt heiß ich Dörte!



Ob das jetzt besser ist *frech grins* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich würde gerne Sarah oder Nina heißen. (So hießen meine Ex) :O


----------



## mastergamer (21. Juli 2009)

Männlich: Franz

Weiblich: Notburga

Ich bin männlich.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (21. Juli 2009)

marina hätt man mich genannt wenn ich´n weibchen geworden wäre 

ich glaub so nenn ich mein kind...wenns ne tochter wird :O


----------



## glacios (21. Juli 2009)

MuuHn schrieb:


> Ob das jetzt besser ist *frech grins*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das warn Mittermeier-Joke.
Ansonsten:


MuuHn schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne Sarah oder Nina heißen. (So hießen meine Ex) :O


Du kannst dir dazu gerne auch noch Frauenkleider anziehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Etwas falsch formuliert als Mann...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (21. Juli 2009)

annika! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (21. Juli 2009)

Wen ich weiblich wär würd ich Lea heissen o.O


----------



## Nimmue (21. Juli 2009)

Wäre ich als männliches Wesen auf die Welt gekommen, hätte mich meine Mutter Mario genannt...


----------



## Rushk (21. Juli 2009)

Wäre ne "Tanja" geworden... Zum Glück bin ich nun ein Robin >.<


----------



## Davatar (21. Juli 2009)

Ach ich kenn ein paar hübsche Mädels, die Tanja heissen, ist doch ok der Name 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ch3rion (21. Juli 2009)

Ich wäre eine Tamara geworden... Jetzt bin ich ein Michael *g*


----------



## marion9394 (21. Juli 2009)

> Ich wäre eine Tamara geworden... Jetzt bin ich ein Michael *g*



Bei mir Michael !


----------



## Gored (22. Juli 2009)

wär ich en mädchen geworden hieß ich giovanna....(jetzt sante - das is männlich^^)


----------



## Kono (shat) (23. Juli 2009)

richard  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (23. Juli 2009)

Wenn ich ein Junge wäre würde ich Sebastian heißen, der Name ist irgendwie cool.


----------



## Quana (24. Juli 2009)

Wäre ich ein Junge würde ich Johann Jakob heißen. Genannt Junior.
*grusel*

Jetzt heiß ich Anna. Ist deutlich besser.


----------



## Wizzle (24. Juli 2009)

Wenn ich ein Mädel geworden wäre warscheinlich Annika oder Anna zweitnahmen Otilie oder Gertrud (Omas) Bin verdammt froh ein Mann zu sein.


----------



## Klunker (24. Juli 2009)

stefanie, wenn ich ein mädchen geworden wäre :/


----------



## Kazua (24. Juli 2009)

Als ich eure Antworten gelesen habe habe ich mich gefragt wie mein Name wohl wäre wenn es mich anders getroffen hätte deswegen bin ich mal schnell zu meinem Vater gegangen und hab nachgefagt.Als er mir meinen Weiblichen namen sagte ging mir als erstes ein schönes "verdamt" durch den kopf.Meine Eltern hätten mich Rebecka genannt und jetzt heiß ich Andreas-Erwin....-.- verdamt


----------



## neo1986 (24. Juli 2009)

glaube ich hätte jennifer gehießen......


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (24. Juli 2009)

Ich würde Lena heißen ... finde sogar, dass der Name echt schön ist.


----------



## Kremlin (25. Juli 2009)

Cordula. Ich war völlig fertig.


----------



## Zizl (25. Juli 2009)

Wenn ich ein Mädchen geworden wäre, würde ich Nachtschrank heißen.


----------



## Niranda (27. Juli 2009)

Wäre ich ein Kerl geworden (was ich zum glück nich bin *stolz sei*), würde ich jetzt Bartje (Bartschjee gesprochen oder so, weis auch nicht genau wie's geschriben wird...^^) heißen O__O  X___X

Nunja, der liebe Gott hatt mich unten rum etwas weniger bestückt, aber dafür obenrum mehr -> Mädl *freu*

Meine Mutter wollte mich dann, als es ebkannt wurde, dass ich weiblich bin unbedingt wie meine Uroma nennen, denn das war ne tolle Frau - war sie auch o.o
Also Monique.
Mein Vater und meine Tante waren teils zum Glück voll dagegen - der Name ist nicht Zeitgerecht, das kannste dem Kind nich antun - lieber Sandra oder Laura. Meine Mutter wollte aber was besonderes haben, da sie immer das Motto "Menschen mit besonderen Namen haben nen tollen Charakter" verfolgt. Nunja... nach Papierkriegen usw. entstand nun mein vollständiger Name:

Niranda Sandra Laura Monique

Ich find den Namen toll :>
Wer hat schon 4 Vornamen? (sieht aufm ausweis shice aus xD)
Und wer heißt Niranda? xP

LG
Nira =D


----------



## Belphega (27. Juli 2009)

Als Junge hätt ich entweder Steven, Luca oder Leon geheißen.

Aber mit Xara bin ich zufriedener q:


----------



## asterodeia (27. Juli 2009)

Ich hätt Lennart geheißen.... jetzt darf ich mich mit Ulrike rumschlagen (frag mich ernsthaft, was schlimmer ist).


----------



## 2boon4you (28. Juli 2009)

Janine,jedoch bin ich ein Jan geworden :b


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (28. Juli 2009)

Heiße anton, wenn ich ein mädell geworden wäre würde ich sicherlich antonia heißen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Martel (30. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  mh warte mal




wäre ich ein Mädel geworden Vanessa ( brech ).

Nun Sascha von da an bin ich schon zufrieden. Alleine die Tatsache nicht einfach nach einer Kneipentour an eine Häuserwand zu strullen wäre grausam.


----------



## antileet (30. Juli 2009)

ute, glaub ich. ;D


----------



## Teufelsgurke (30. Juli 2009)

Wenn ich kein Mädchen geworden wäre...dann wäre etwas schlimmes auf mich zugekommen.Entweder wäre mein Name dannenedikt (gut des geht noch) ooder Leander (klingt zwar poetisch aber trotzdem komisch) oder eine Kopplung der Beiden Namen. *schauder*
Ich bin auf jedenfall  mit meinem Namen : Luisa total zufrieden.


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. Juli 2009)

Leander klingt nur komisch weil es ein antiker Spartanischer Name ist bzw. die latinisierte Form dessen (Leandros) am wohlbekanntesten aus der Sage "Hero und Leander"


----------



## Anduris (30. Juli 2009)

mhh weiß ich gar nicht.. weiß nur, wie ich vllt. noch heißen könnte und zwar Florian.
Find den Namen eig. auch gut!


----------



## 11Raiden (18. September 2009)

Lena (Marie?!) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Winipek (18. September 2009)

Für meine Eltern stand von vornherein fest das ich ein Mädchen werde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Deshalb kann ich auch nur die Alternative sagen - Yvonne wäre es geworden.


----------



## Ohrensammler (18. September 2009)

Jutta


----------



## PewPew_oO (18. September 2009)

Ich glaube, ich wäre eine Tanja...


----------



## Breakyou9 (2. Oktober 2009)

> ich wäre eine Christine (passt ja Christian) oder Marina (danke gott das ich n junge wurde) geworden



Ich wär auch eine Marina geworden.
Ich find den Namen schön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Naja Dragan ist auch gut


----------



## Minastirit (3. Oktober 2009)

wenn ich ne frau geworden wäre hätte mein vather den namen aussuchen dürfen.. 
und wenn ich das richtig im kopf hab würd ich dann nen ziemlich dämlichen namen haben .. laura oder so nen mist ^^


----------



## Skatero (3. Oktober 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> wenn ich ne frau geworden wäre hätte mein vather den namen aussuchen dürfen..
> und wenn ich das richtig im kopf hab würd ich dann nen ziemlich dämlichen namen haben .. laura oder so nen mist ^^


Was ist an Laura so schlimm?^^


----------



## MasterXoX (3. Oktober 2009)

Chuck Norris


----------



## dacarl (3. Oktober 2009)

Ich als frau wäre eine Eva geworden.


----------



## Jokkerino (3. Oktober 2009)

Nine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yadiz (3. Oktober 2009)

Sabine  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (3. Oktober 2009)

Ich sollte Alexander heißen. Nicht wirklich schlimm, aber auch nicht sonderlich spannend.

Meine Ma hätte mich auch gerne Scarlett genannt, weil sie die gleichnamige Figur aus "Vom Winde verweht" so toll fand, aber da war mein Dad dann strikt dagegen.


----------

